# Gimpy



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gimpy:






My apologies to those that have already seen this.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

That was awesome! Adds a whole new dimension, what with breathing hard and having your nose shoved under! Neat video!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, I thought it was cool.

I've been thinking about moving it to Big Game; giving it a different name......

Something that would draw a few more hits.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Wouldn't that be something if that was actually a tactic the ol' feller had found to be one that worked? Maybe too much going on in the way of primal urges for strategizing. Still ........ they can be awfully cagey at times, so who knows?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice video. Thanks Goob.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I thought that was a great video. That old boy was the king of that harem. The second elk didn't even want to try.


----------

